# Gobbles the Crazy Eating Goat!!



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

His name is Gobbles. Gobbles the Crazy Eating Goat. He was made by Kenner in 1978.

I'm so sad that this toy was manufactured before I was born. 






I've looked and looked on eBay and other places, but have yet to find one in working order. Has anyone here ever had one of these awesome toys?

Gobbles would eat up plastic pieces of garbage as you pumped his tail. You opened up the panniers on his back to remove the items, which included a leafy tree branch, a string of sausages, a pipe wrench, and a car bumper among other things. Gobbles could also baa-aa. I found a broken one for Phil one year for Christmas in the hopes that I could repair it, but no such luck. Maybe someday I'll get lucky and find one that works!

The original paperwork said: 
"Contains: One realistic goat with head that goes up and down. Comes complete with seven pieces of pretend garbage. Gobbles loves to eat garbage when he's hungry, and he's ALWAYS hungry. (1) Hold Gobbles mouth open by the beard. Stuff a piece of pretend garbage straight into his mouth and (2) pump the tail until the garbage disappears. If you need additional garbage, we will, as a service, send it to you direct. For 14 pieces of garbage send $1 to... "


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

That is a fantastic toy! I'd love to have one! :lol:


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I put the call out to some garage sale scavenger pals of mine, but I'm afraid that if they find one I will have to keep it!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That happened to me with a authentic woven goat pack from the Hymalias. I talked with a woman who had a contact in Tibet and I asked her if she could try to get me a used goat pack from one of the tribes there. I wanted one that had actually be used to cross the mountains. She called about 6 months later and said she had received one in the mail but liked it so much she wanted to keep it! Rats! So I'm still looking.... hope you have better luck with Gobbles...lol


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Nan,

I found a Gobbles for you on eBay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kenner- ... 3cc02ba053. 
It's up until Jan 1.

You might keep checking there; you never know who might clean their attic! ;0)


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Rats...on reading the eBay listing more closely, I see it isn't in great working order. Someone has put in a $49 bid on one without working innards. So it must be a pretty hot item!

You just have good taste, that's all.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I check eBay fairly often, but I've yet to find one that actually works.


----------

